# Don't know whats wrong :(



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a kid goat. Male. He was born big and healthy. Even though his mama was a first timer she did a fantastic job all on her own. Well today I went outside to feed our bottle babies and heard a weird cry. I went to the barn and saw that Naruto wasn't getting up. I brought him closer to the house checked his temp which was 98.2. And I was petting him. I noticed there was lice on him so I looked him over and realized he had lice every where! (I didn't know any of our goats had lice but thats something that I can take care of) anyways I wasn't sure if perhaps having hundred of lice on him might have drained him of needed blood. So i shaved him and bathed him and got rid of what i could as quickly as i could. Then I bundled him up and got him heated up. His temp is now 102. But he is still not standing. He is a few months old and was really healthy just yesterday (or so i thought maybe this is a slow growing thing) I just don't know what is wrong with him. If the lice can kill him if it is a big infestation or if perhaps he got a disease from them or maybe he got too cold. I don't understand. At this point his symptoms are his eyes look like a darker color instead of white and he keeps rolling them around to where his pupils look like cat eyes (I don't know why he is doing that) his temp is up. He has a strong cry. He really isn't eating or drinking though i am trying to get him to.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He has Polio and Anemia. He needs Thiamin as quick as you can find it a few times aday until he's up. And he needs doses of Red Cell or Geritol to bring his blood level back.
Ye, lice can kill in large numbers on a little.

Let me know what you have.


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't have any of these things. I have some penecillin and nutri-drench. I also want to mention that he is bloated. I read i should prop up his front end and rub his side? is that correct?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have Milk of Magnisia, Digel, Baking soda?


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have baking soda.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Rolaids, Tums?


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

and i have tums.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, wth soda you must take care not to choke him. Mix 1 teaspoon soda in 3 teapoons water. When you give it hold his head up and put it in the side of his mouth, How big is this guy?


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

i might be off but I'm gonna guess some where around 12lbs.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tums are easier on them. Smash up 2 of them and mix with water. Give the same way run the dropper down the side of his mouth. Then put him up on your shoulder and pat, squeeze, and massage all the air out of him. Change his position as needed to work the air out. The left side is where the rumen is. 

At 12 lbs for a few months he is stunted for any breed. Figuring out what else is going on will be important.


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

can i try to feed him once the air is out?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got to go to bed, I'm running on 34 hours now. If morning comes sooner where you are, I'd call a vet. Otherwise more people will be on here in about 3 hours. Try to get the gas worked out, without choking him or putting liquid in his lungs. Tums and soda are both okay for bloat. He needs Iron and B vitamins ASAP. Sorry...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, you can. I am so tired I can't think. Is he burping?


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah he is. He is kicking and trying to stand up but when i help him up he just flops to the other side. He is crying loudly and he is burping a lot. He just peed. But he hasn't pooped in a while...


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm sorry I don't mean to be keeping you up or anything. I really appreciate your help. Thank you so much.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Keep him burping until his stomach goes down. You can do a vegie oil or butter, margerine etc with warm water enema IF you feel he really needs it. A sliver of Glycerine soap works as well. He really needs more then I can do online...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't mind, just not feeling well, had a bad day. 

I'll try as long as I can.


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm sorry. Man I just got done being sick not that long ago...not good. Hope you get to feeling better. . I will try my best to get him better.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No I'm not sick just tired and sad. How's he doing now? Is the bloat going down?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

How's baby this morning? New symptoms? Still with us? Temp? Is he "all there"?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Now I'll always wonder what happened.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Hope he pulled through...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Just seeing this, thank you Goathiker, for trying to help her. I hope she got some thiamine in him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

I tried to post earlier but its been tough. Soon after my last post my husband informed me we had thiamine and he injected it into our kid. He passed away that morning.  I'm sorry I didn't. Post sooner one of my family members passed away. I've been at a funeral. I really appreciate the help guys. Thank you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Now I feel really bad about taking that pain pill that night. Sorry about your faminly member too. 
I hope you will be able to find another little goat and join our happy argumentitive online family. We all do agree that everyone needs goat companions.


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Don't feel bad. I tried my best and thank you sooo much for your help. We have 13 goats and 7 kids. I love goats but when they get sick its soo heart breaking. I am learning a lot and doing a lot of research and stuff like that. I really need to stock up for medical emergencies.


----------

